# realtek PCIe GBE family has stop working



## Marineborn (Aug 24, 2010)

hey guys whats happening just got my computer to my new assingment and hooked it up and started right up i plugged it into my new router and bam internet no problems, so i started surfing and had a new Anti virus software, so i uninstalled ZONEalarm restarted and suddenly something happened to my realtek it wouldnt respond so i was like okay so i clicked reapiar and diagnose, it says " the network adapter  local area connection is not correctly confiured to use the ip protocol, then underneath it it says the netowrk adapter realtek PCIe GBE family controller is experiencing driver or hardware realted issues, so of course i uninstalled the drivers reinstalled new realtek drivers no work, so i flushed all the previous ip settings and stuff with the command prompt still no go, i tried driver rollback, no go i was gonna do system restore but apparently it got corrupted some h ow and isnt a option

im sorry about the wall of text.

if any information you require i will try to supply,

thanks for any help.


and ive googled the crap out of this, but to no avail  does any of the information proveded help, your the last and only hope!


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 24, 2010)

go buy a new motherboard


----------



## Marineborn (Aug 24, 2010)

lol, thats not good news. i dont really want to, HAHAHAHAH, under device manager and the realtek is says this device is working properly, so could it be something conflicting?


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 24, 2010)

Is the time and date right on your desktop?
May seem like a silly question, just thinking outside the box


----------



## Marineborn (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks for the bro, changed it still no goo, worth a shot thought i know that shit can screw up zune, but i dont think it can hurt the adapter


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 24, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> thanks for the bro, changed it still no goo, worth a shot thought i know that shit can screw up zune, but i dont think it can hurt the adapter



I had a problem where wifi and network stopped, turned out to be dead bios battery resetting bios irq settings/auto assign settings, only found out when I noticed the time was wrong!

Don't wanna go laymen on ya, but firewall settings?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Probably something left over from ZoneAlarm that is screwing up the network adaptor.

Try a manual removal using the instructions found here:
http://server.iad.liveperson.net/hc...?sc=7&sf=101133&documentid=344897&action=view


----------



## Marineborn (Aug 24, 2010)

firewall is off, and good point, i think i might possible have a dead bios battery ima check, but would that really screw up a network, but im not trying to go wireless im trying yto go wired


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 24, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> firewall is off, and good point, i think i might possible have a dead bios battery ima check, but would that really screw up a network, but im not trying to go wireless im trying yto go wired



It did with me (screwed my network aswell as wi-fi) because it reset a certain BIOS option.
It's a very slight possibility I'm right, but the desktop time would be wrong if BIOS had reset.
That's the thing about being outside the box, I'm hardly ever right!
I've got a feeling newtekie's gonna be solving this soon...


----------



## Marineborn (Aug 24, 2010)

battieries fine, newtekie ill be looking into that in a minute and will tell the results


----------



## Marineborn (Aug 24, 2010)

so that way is kinda fucked i cant get into safe mode, cause my harddrive had to be partionioned into 2 cause of a ongoing problem with something, when it goes into safe mode it always boots the bad paritions and crashes, i have no way around this, appreciate the help newtekie im gonna try to follow them steps without safe mode


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 24, 2010)

Reformat your hd since you have a bunch of issues anyway if the problem remains there may be an issue with the lan controller


----------



## Marineborn (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah honestly its time for a reformatt i have no exscuse


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 24, 2010)

Agreed. If you've got a lot of issues, reformat and see if the problem persists. If it does, you can always buy a PCI or PCI-e ethernet card. The PCI variants are a dime a dozen nowadays.


----------



## Marineborn (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah true, i just hate to reformatt im so lazy. lol i hate installing dozens of drivers


----------



## suraswami (Aug 24, 2010)

before reformatting borrow a network card from a friend or buy a cheap one from local store, if it fixes ur problem, disable onboard and use the add-on card.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 24, 2010)

I reformat each of my two machines at least once monthly


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 25, 2010)

Here is a tool to completely remove Zonealarm.

You might want to try this, too:

Run Command Prompt as Administrator.
Type "netsh winsock reset" in the Command Prompt shell, and then press the Enter key. 
Restart the computer.


----------



## Marineborn (Aug 25, 2010)

ive tired winsocket reset and it didnt work, update i was getting ticked so i thought i would try something i reinstalled zonealarm and wow look at that I HAVE NETWORK ACCESS AGAIN!!! NOT IMPRESSED ONE BIT WITH THERE BULLSHIT!~! so ill try that tool viper


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 30, 2010)

Haven't heard from you for a few days... How's it going?  Fixed yet?


----------

